# Layed up insurance



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi All, 

My car is off the road for the best part of 6 months of the year, does anyone know of any decent insurers that will do laid up insurance etc?

Ta


----------



## Adrian Flux Insurance Services (Nov 1, 2010)

Stealth69 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My car is off the road for the best part of 6 months of the year, does anyone know of any decent insurers that will do laid up insurance etc?
> 
> Ta


Hi,

We can offer laid up insurance. If you can drop me a PM with your telephone number and email address I will arrange for our quotes team to get in touch.

Kind regards
Dan.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Cheers Dan


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Stealth69 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My car is off the road for the best part of 6 months of the year, does anyone know of any decent insurers that will do laid up insurance etc?
> 
> Ta


Aww why's the poor thing laid up?? I couldn't not drive mine for 6 months, left rotting in the garage.. :runaway:


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

She's laid up because it's better than her being rotted by the UK roads, salt, shitty weather and all round Shite drivers that the glum weather seems to bring


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Adrian Flux Insurance Services said:


> Hi,
> 
> We can offer laid up insurance. If you can drop me a PM with your telephone number and email address I will arrange for our quotes team to get in touch.
> 
> ...



I PM'd over a week ago for a quote but no return call so far as promised,

guess they are too busy - so will just stay with Pace Ward.


----------



## Adrian Flux Insurance Services (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi,
I'm sorry you don;t appear to have received a call back from ourselves. I'm going to investigate it when I'm back in the office tomorrow.
Regards,
Dan.


----------

